# Home made Rain/Drip system



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

does anyone have any how tos on either off these?
i have had a look but cannot find much..mailny after the drip system.

fil


----------



## woooding (Jun 10, 2009)

i made a gravity fed drip system for a chameleon i had when i was younger. basically i ended up having to drill glass to do it. not an easy thing to do but managed to get hold of a glass drill with all the suckers and everything. would have been loads easier if it was a perspex tank!

the main issue you'll have is drainage. that waters got to go somewhere, hence the hole in the bottom of my tank. if you can work out the drainage or make it so the water cycles then its actually quite easy


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

have you got any pics or a guide how you made it?


----------



## woooding (Jun 10, 2009)

lol this was 10 yrs ago!

what tank do you have and i'll have a think about how it would work 

so aquarium/exoterra?
size?
glass/perspex?
what you want to happen, i.e rain coming down from the top to soak everything for a natural rainforest look or you going for a rain system to encourage breeding? (in which case it doesn't need to soak everything)


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

its a exo terra 45x45x60
glass
and im wanting it to just to replace misting the tank in a more natural undistrubed way...saves opening up the tank..


----------



## woooding (Jun 10, 2009)

hmmm well then thats going to be tough

i'm at work at the min so can't explain anthing in detail but will try and post later on with an idea i had for an exoterra


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

cheers mate,
i was thinking something very simple using tubing and gravety..i really dont no at the min...lol

thanks for the help


----------



## woooding (Jun 10, 2009)

a false bottom is your friend here i think. you'll defo need a timer tho


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

i was thinkin along the lines off the zoo med "dripper"...something like that


----------



## woooding (Jun 10, 2009)

if u think you'll recreate the rainforest with that your mistaken!

best bet i would say is use a false bottom, with foam mesh filter medium on top of the grill that seperates the water from land. on top of that use either hydraulica or gravel and basically keep your plants seperated in pots or whatever

this way you can literally pump the water from the bottom, spray it all over the tank and it will leak down and cycle round, the filter medium and gravel will clean the water as it cycles

the reason you keep the plants seperated if you can in their pots is so all the tannins and whatnot don't leach into the water and make it brown but also it will stop the soil being saturated which will just stink and the plants will rot and die

i did this with my red eyes when i wanted them to breed, but there i pumped it up into pipes with holes in in the roof so it rained down

worked fine you just have to make sure its well hidden, leaflitter over the gravel or a thin layer of soil will make it look nicer, as soon as moss grows over everything (if you use it that is) it will all look the shizzle!

otherwise i think your best option is to actually fork out for a misting system, those zoomed drippy things are used to water chameleons and such like if you intend to use one to keep your tank wet you will be dissapointed. aslo you'll have to spray anyway


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

sorry to hijack your thread philbaines but I'm really interested in pics of your setups woooding...don't spose you have any pics to share with us??


----------



## woooding (Jun 10, 2009)

erm i don't actually but can certainly take some, in the process of turning an internal cupboard into my new snake enclosure! 

i'll take some tommorrow and upload! for the record i have 4 frog tanks set up, a jungle carpet python and numerous tarantulas

but kept loads over the years!


----------



## llamafish (Aug 19, 2008)

i made a cheap mister system, got a fogger, hung it in a small tubeware container. Then got a 5l litre squash bottle, which i drilled two small holes (bigger enough for a airline to go in the lower of the two, same as u use in a airpump for fish) which fed the tuberware container. Then make it drip in using a valve.


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

I've got a misting system for sale if interested?!


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

how much?


----------



## keeno (Feb 16, 2009)

there is a video on youtube somewhere... have a look.


----------

